# Agility - One Year Later!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that is simply amazing! you two are an awesome team! I'm proud to know you guys!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Horrayy!

A year can sure make a difference. Here's to another good year.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

That's fantastic! What a great year!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jessica you have a LOT to be proud of!! Congrats on a fabulous year!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow Congrats


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

A HUGE congrats to both you and Mira! :yipee: You've both worked so hard all year and it sure has paid off. She always looks so happy when you post pictures of her and it's great to see that she's not only winning but having a blast doing it too!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Way to go Mira!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo!! That is awesome


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

You guys should be very proud! Congrats on a great year...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! Mira is most certainly happy!

Here are a few videos, we don't have all the runs on video, the first two are Q's the second two are NQ's


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OH JESSICA!!!!

I am so happy for you... I just want to cry. You have come a long way with both your dogs, and that says a LOT about you as a handler. 

Congratulations. 

Ann


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, thanks Ann! You are too sweet!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations, how impressive!!!

Mira is just beaming!


----------

